# Hotspur is not doing well



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

My big guy, Hotspur, will be 10 in March. He had a check-up in November and his bortadella shot and got a clean bill of health for a senior (but not ancient) spoo. Soon after that, he started that, he started acting strange - sleeping more, not as social (and this was the dog who "worked the room" whenever a group was here), just not his usual self. But then he started to perk up again until this week. Sleeping more again and I also noticed that he was coughing when he came home from his walks. It has been bitter cold here but still....

The icing on the cake came yesterday. I was away over night for work. Usually, if I am gone, he will be whining like a baby at the door when I return. Roz, the maniac, was there, flying through the air like Elphaba (as usual), but my buddy wasn't. I finally got through both of the locked doors and he still wasn't there. He was on the couch and still didn't move. I called to him and he finally came. He vomited this am (but that may have been from eating too fast).

He's going to the vet tomorrow and I'll get a full work-up. But I'm so worried. He's my best bud that cried with me when my brother died, who barely left my side when I recuperated from my cancer surgery last year. I so hope it's something fixable.

In the meantime, Roz, the maniac, is more of a maniac than ever because he isn't playing with her. So the poor cats, me & my husband are subject to her constant harassment!

Please say a quick prayer for my big, red, best buddy!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

prayers for hotspur and for you. i hope your vet is a good diagnostician and that it is nothing serious.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Poor fellow! Smart to get him a thorough work up at the vet's, with maybe a thyroid panel and SNAP 4Dx Plus Test for tick borne illnesses? Your vet will know best, and I wish Hotspur _the very best._ Please keep us updated. (I'll have my fingers crossed until then!):clover:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Aw it's so worrying when our poodle pals aren't well, isn't it?

Have fingers and toes crossed for you that Hotspur will get a quick fix from the vets and is soon entertaining Roz (and you!) again.

Big hugs, and keep us updated :hug:


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Hugs and prayers for your big red buddy. 
"Hotspur, you get better now, ya hear?" PF is sending you healing vibes!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Get better soon, Hotspur. You are very loved.

pr


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Hotspur you are in my thoughts


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Let us know what the vet determines. Healing thoughts your way.


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Hope everything goes well with Hotspur. We've sent prayers from both humans and poodles your way!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Hoping for something easily fixed from the vet. In the meantime best thoughts and hugs coming your way.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Praying for your buddy. Please keep us posted!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

All toes and fingers crossed, with a few prayers thrown in.............hoping for the best! Poodle Forum Power of course is there for you too!
DO keep us posted


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Sending very best wishes to Hotspur and you. Please update us if you can tomorrow.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Poodle prayers and hugs for you and Hotspur! Hope it's a little something having him feel under the weather.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

All sorts of wishes, good thoughts and prayers coming your way!


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, everybody for your kind thoughts & prayers. I'll let Hotspur know you are all thinking of him.

By the way, he does have a Facebook page - Harry Percy Hotspur Stevens. He hasn't posted much lately because no one has had time to type for him.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you get good news that there is something easily managed! Keep us up to date.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

*Not much to report*

The vet couldn't find anything obvious other than he thought Hotspur's spleen was slightly enlarged. He did some blood tests and now we wait for those results on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Keeping fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hoping for more good news ahead for Hotspur. 

Fingers and paws remain tightly crossed for your wonderful gentleman here in New Jersey.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry you have to wait for results, but that is often the case. I will keep you and your boy in my prayers, hoping they find a reason and an easy cure.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

*Update on Hotspur*

Haven't been able to post in few days, plus really didn't have much to report until now. The tests didn't come back until Wednesday and I missed the vet's call. He wasn't in again until today. The good news is that it is not Addisons (which I worried about since Hotspur is out of Leatherstocking and there have been reports of Addisons in that line). His white & red blood cell counts are in normal ranges. His thyroid was a little low. The vet feels (and he even consulted with another doc to be sure) that it is not an indication of hypothyroidism, but rather a result of an underlying condition. There was blood in his urine specimen but he really doesn't think it's a UTI because he hasn't been urinating more than normal. He thinks it may be a prostate infection. He's also concerned about his cough (which was really bad this morning - I thought he was choking.). So, we are going this evening. He'll be collecting urine via a needle in Hotspur's penis and doing a chest x-ray. Luckily, Hotspur will be sedated.

Hotspur continues to be lethargic and not his usual jovial self. I can't remember the last time I saw him smile. The vet said to me today that his biggest concern that Hotspur was in great condition when he had his check-up in November. He also noted that Hotspur, at not quite 10, is a senior dog but not an ancient dog. He commented that standard poodles seem to have a lot less health problems in general than most breeds. And really, Hotspur has never had any problems until now & Roz never had any issues until her bladder stone the summer of 2013 when she was 7.

Roz continues her maniacal ways and is driving everyone crazy!

Thanks again for all your prayers and kind thoughts!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the update Nora. We're with you in spirit as you try to get your boy back to normal. First time I've ever heard that stndards have less health issues. Boy I hope that vet is right. Hugs for you and your boy.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

*On another note*

Portraits of Roz and Hotspur by my soon to br daughter-in-law.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The paintings are lovely! Thank you for the update and I hope the vet can get some clear answers with today's tests. Is Hotspur intact? Prostate problems are something I worry about for Peeves since he is intact and I would guess older males with all their parts may have the same vulnerabilities to older age reproductive tracts problems that human males have.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh dear, it's so hard not to know. At least you have been able to rule out some things. Tender loving care will at least make him comfortable until you have some idea of how to treat his condition more specifically. All best wishes for a speedy diagnosis and easy recovery.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers... poodle hugs!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Fingers crossed for a good outcome


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Wondering how things are with Hotspur? Thinking of you both.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Hope your sweet boy is feeling better?


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for asking. The jury isn't in yet. He had more tests last Friday. The doc did a chest x-ray and took more urine through a needle in this penis so he could get an uncontaminated specimen. The chest x-ray came back fine. The urine isn't back yet. The vet thinks that means the specimen is growing something because if it hasn't started to grow within 2 days, there is no sign of infection. If it starts to grow, they leave it until they find out exactly what is growing. Hopefully, we'll have more info today. In the meantime, Hotspur is still low-energy. Roz, on the other hand, is trying to make up for that by being even more energetic!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry your boy is still under the weather. Hopefully this culture will reveal something totally fixable.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just checkin'! Hugs to you all!


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Thinking of you and hoping you get answers and solutions soon!


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

The latest tests still didn't find out an answer. So, we are going to an internal specialist tomorrow and she'll do more digging. In the meantime, he's still about the same - listless and somewhat disengaged.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear that he still isn't doing good. I hope they find the issue soon. My girl Carley is 10 , it is so hard to know they are getting old...hugs.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

So sorry to hear he is not healing. Hope to hear some better news. Keep us posted please.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Poor guy, so sorry you two are going through this. 

Well wishes sent!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well all this uncertainty and worry must be shredding your nerves! So very sorry they've not found a diagnosis and treatment yet - these fur-babies don't half put us through it, don't they??

Big hugs to you all :hug:


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

Latest update. We went to the internal medicine specialist yesterday. I liked her a lot and it was good to hear that the testing his regular vet had done was appropriate. She did an abdominal ultra-sound which came back normal for adrenals, gut, prostate etc. The only thing she saw of concern (and not a big concern) was that the bile in his gall bladder is a little soupy. That can be fixed fairly easily. She also cortisol test for atypical Addison's and, thank God, that came back negative today so Addison's is totally ruled out. In addition, she ran a thyroid panel 4. Part of that also came back today and it is indicating hypothyroidism but she won't know for sure until the final part of it comes back and that won't be for a couple of days. I really hope it is his thyroid. Our collie had hypothyroidism and was back to her old self once she started the meds. 

Thanks again to all of you for your thoughts and prayers for my best bud.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Thyroid would be a great diagnosis Nora. Our neighbours Sheltie became a different dog after having low thyroid diagnosed and meds given. That little gland can play havoc with every part of your system when out if whack. We're anxiously awaiting your news updates.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Sending you cyber best wishes for finding a simple fix. My heart goes out to you having to worry and wonder.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks for sharing the good news. hopefully with treatment he will be back to normal quickly.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hoping this is the solution to getting Hotspur back to normal ! Thyroid meds are so easy!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You are so on top of things, between your vigilance and the internist's thoroughness it sounds like you're close to figuring out what's ailing Hotspur and the remedy for it. _Whew!_ So glad to see things going this way! Be well, Hotspur!:clover:


----------



## Charlygrl2 (Mar 30, 2014)

My heart breaks for you, your story sounds so much like what happen with my Magic man Magic was quite a bit older but same thing, just had his physical told me is great but his liver enzymes were very high they just want to treat it with anabiotic's and kept telling me it's because his teeth need to be cleaned. I kept telling them something was wrong he's not acting right and refusing to put my boy under to get his teeth cleaned at 16 and they were done when he was 14. About a week went by and my lawn guy was here it was a big dog person and I asked him who his vet was. Called that day they asked when do you want to bring him, I told them I'd be there in 10 minutes. Bloodwork give him some fluids, when the blood work came back they said something was definitely wrong because of his liver levels and it is not because his teeth need to be clean there's something more going on. Long story short she sent me for a sonogram and he had cancer on his liver.
The good news is that the cancer was operable it wasn't for the very first vet not sending his full file I'm sure he would've survived, he came through the first surgery like a rockstar.
The Original vet did not send all of the file, the page that was missing indicated that they thought he had kidney stone,which he did so the second day after his first surgery they had open him again to move the kidney stones and he didnt make it though the second surgery.

I am now the biggest pain in the butt to my new vet, I ask all kinds of what it could be questions what if, if they don't know for sure I make them do x-rays extra blood test whatever needs to be to define exactly what the problem is either one of my boys now. 
I'll always wonder if I would have been just a little more demanding with the first vet if I would still have my Magic.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Charlygrl2 said:


> My heart breaks for you, your story sounds so much like what happen with my Magic man Magic was quite a bit older but same thing, just had his physical told me is great but his liver enzymes were very high they just want to treat it with anabiotic's and kept telling me it's because his teeth need to be cleaned. I kept telling them something was wrong he's not acting right and refusing to put my boy under to get his teeth cleaned at 16 and they were done when he was 14. About a week went by and my lawn guy was here it was a big dog person and I asked him who his vet was. Called that day they asked when do you want to bring him, I told them I'd be there in 10 minutes. Bloodwork give him some fluids, when the blood work came back they said something was definitely wrong because of his liver levels and it is not because his teeth need to be clean there's something more going on. Long story short she sent me for a sonogram and he had cancer on his liver.
> The good news is that the cancer was operable it wasn't for the very first vet not sending his full file I'm sure he would've survived, he came through the first surgery like a rockstar.
> The Original vet did not send all of the file, the page that was missing indicated that they thought he had kidney stone,which he did so the second day after his first surgery they had open him again to move the kidney stones and he didnt make it though the second surgery.
> 
> ...



We have to let then all go, eventually. It's never easy though! R.I.P. Magic.

Eric.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

Charlygrl2 said:


> My heart breaks for you, your story sounds so much like what happen with my Magic man Magic was quite a bit older but same thing, just had his physical told me is great but his liver enzymes were very high they just want to treat it with anabiotic's and kept telling me it's because his teeth need to be cleaned. I kept telling them something was wrong he's not acting right and refusing to put my boy under to get his teeth cleaned at 16 and they were done when he was 14. About a week went by and my lawn guy was here it was a big dog person and I asked him who his vet was. Called that day they asked when do you want to bring him, I told them I'd be there in 10 minutes. Bloodwork give him some fluids, when the blood work came back they said something was definitely wrong because of his liver levels and it is not because his teeth need to be clean there's something more going on. Long story short she sent me for a sonogram and he had cancer on his liver.
> The good news is that the cancer was operable it wasn't for the very first vet not sending his full file I'm sure he would've survived, he came through the first surgery like a rockstar.
> The Original vet did not send all of the file, the page that was missing indicated that they thought he had kidney stone,which he did so the second day after his first surgery they had open him again to move the kidney stones and he didnt make it though the second surgery.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about Magic. Vets are like other docs -some are great and some are terrible. I'm glad my regular vet didn't let his ego get in the way and was smart enough to send us to the specialist when he couldn't figure out what was wrong.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Nora did the vets try a round of antibiotic or even probiotics to see if that helps?


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

The specialist called me late yesterday. He has hypothyroidism. I am to call his regular vet tomorrow and he will start him on the meds. So, after weeks of testing, poking & prodding, we finally have an answer and I am relieved at what that answer is. Hopefully, Hotspur will be back to his smiling self in no time! Thanks again for all your prayers, kind thoughts & encouragement!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a relief that it is something readily treatable! Here's hoping he responds quickly and happily to medication.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley has been on Thyroid meds for years. She does great ! I do notice her skin gets a bit dry so I also give her fish oil. If you are feeding dry food, add water to it. A dog on dry food will never get all the water it needs and it is more important now that he get all his water intake. He will be back to his old self soon ! So glad you found what the issue is and that it is not so hard to deal with. You will need to have it checked at least once a year, I do it twice.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

So happy that you have an answer- and that it's a manageable condition!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Great news Nora.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

We had several dogs out at the training yard with the condition and once they were medicated it was like they were different dogs. Their coats improved, they were much more energetic and it was like they grew a brain! These were dogs that had been undiagnosed for several years, but what an improvement. I am so happy for you and your dog that this an easy fix.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well this is good news! A fairly easily treatable condition, which should soon be well under control and Hotspur can get back to his usual self!!

Great result for you


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so happy for you!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

So glad to hear he will be on the mend in no time!! 

Kudos to you for knowing your boy and not giving up! It's a good lesson for all of us weather it's our beloved furry friends or ourselves and family!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHEW! Hotspur will be himself again in no time!!!


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

We had a beautiful collie, Dulcinea, who also was hypothyroid and she did great once she was on the meds, so at least we have some experience with that. I didn't realize how allergic I was to dogs until her so I've stuck with poodles ever since but she was a great dog!

Thanks again!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am _so_ glad Hotspur's health concern has turned out to be so manageable!:clap2: I'm certain he'll feel much better very soon. When I initially suggested thyroid testing I was actually hoping it might be something so "common" with a ready fix. Once in a great while when I am I right, I really grin about.:biggrin: But this time, I'm dancing a jig too!:elephant: All good wishes going forward! :clover:


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

*My best buddy has crossed the Rainbow Bridge*

I know I should have started a new thread but I am so upset that I couldn't remember how to do it. After seeming to rebound the past week & a half, Hotspur seemed off again the last couple of days. Then, he had a major seizure this afternoon and after that, he was pressing his head to the wall. We took him to the emergency vet. When we had started this process, the internal medicine vet had told there was a possibility that the hypothyroidism was caused by a brain tumor/lesion. But since he seemed to be responding to the meds, I thought everything was going to be fine. When they checked him out at the emergency clinic, they told he was now blind and incontinent and they were pretty sure it was a brain lesion. I couldn't let my best buddy suffer any longer and so I decided it was time to say good-bye. It was the hardest decision I've ever made. He was smart, funny and elegant. My heart is broken.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My deepest and sincerest condolences to you...........I know you know, that you did the most unselfish act of love possible. Hotspur is only gone from you physically, he will always be with you in your heart, and your mind, and your soul.
He is across that bridge, young, happy, and healthy..................Bless him, and you for your gift to him.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss, Nora, and know that you have a new guardian angel now. Hotspur is healed and well at the Bridge. Take good, gentle care of yourself. If you feel like connecting with others a pet loss group could maybe be something to consider in the coming weeks; I found our local SPCA's quite helpful in the grief process.

Hotspur had the best, most loving home he could have had with you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no...I'm so very sorry Nora for this sudden loss of such a wonderful pal. You did indeed do the most unselfish act and let him go where he will not suffer. What a shock though, when you thought it was going to be okay. That has to be just devastating. My heart is with you during this heart breaking time. Lots of wishes to you to find that little piece of acceptance and peace that will follow eventually. I'm just so very sorry. ((((hugs))))


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh No! Nora O, I am so sorry to read this update. Please accept my deepest sympathy on the unexpected loss of your dear companion and beloved dog, Hotspur. When I saw your note on my email, my heart sank. I am just so sad that it all turned out this way. You did the loving thing, as hard as it was. Thinking of you so warmly tonight!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My heart sank reading your post. I'm so sorry you lost your beloved Hotspur. He was _truly_ a special poodle, at your side through thick and thin. You were wonderful to him, you did _everything_ you could. It's mind-blowing how things went. Please try to take care of yourself during this difficult time. Deepest sympathy and understanding sent your way.


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

*Hotspur*

I'm so sorry for your loss. We will keep you and Hotspur in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

it's so hard to say goodbye to a beloved family member. just remember that in doing so, you did the best you could by him. i share your tears.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh no 

My heart hurts for you. Please except a cyber hug.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

How devastating! I am so very sorry.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Nora I am so sorry for loss. Hotspot surely was your soulmate. He will live on through your wonderful memories. My heart is with you at this time. Take care and we're always here for you.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

So very sorry for the loss of your heart-dog...I'm weeping with you.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Nora, I am so very sorry for your loss, it is so hard to say goodbye. The tears came as I read your post and the memory of loosing Gracie last July, the days and weeks to come are so very, very hard... Please know that time helps -you will cry less- and Hotspur will never be far from your heart. I am so sorry.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss you do have wonderful memories of Hotspur


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh Nora, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I am wiping the tears away as I read your story. I am so sorry for your loss. Take comfort knowing that he knew how much he was loved. Obviously a wonderful caring home.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Nora, I am so very sorry for your loss of your beloved Hotspur. It is very hard, I know.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

_There is nothing like the love of a beautiful red standard. Hotspur will always be your special boy. The connection you two have is everlasting and surely Hotspur feels your love and tears today. As a fellow lover of reds, we mourn with you. Sending hugs from red boy, Toussaint and Brother Lautrec._


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

My heart aches for you. I have been checking this post every day praying for good news. I am so very sorry for your loss.

I just realized I pressed like for your post. I'm on my phone and don't know how to undo it. I meant to respond but obviously it didn't work. I sincerely apologize.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. You were so brave and kind to let Hotspur go and to end his suffering. Hugs.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry, my thoughts an d prayers are with you


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so, so sorry. To have so much hope that all would be well, and then to lose him so suddenly must be devastating. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so very sorry to hear this sad news. It's always sad to say goodby by but you did the kindest thing to let him go when you did. My heart aches for you. 

Hugs from Cathy and Iris


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Just saw this thread. I so sorry it ended the way it did. It's such a tough decision to make. I'm so sorry for your loss.


Rick


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I just read this entire thread. I'm so sorry for your loss! You worked so hard to get your boy well, then this. Thank you for putting Hotspur's welfare ahead of your feelings and letting him go to the Bridge.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Nora I am so sorry for your loss, but as others have said very elegantly he is only physically gone from you and your decision to let him cross the bridge was the most loving and generous thing you could have done for your sweet boy. Hotspur is running and jumping and loving the sights of his new forever home.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

My heart goes out to you. So sad to read this post. You were strong and kind to help Hotspur cross over before his suffering escalated. Hugs to you.


----------



## Norway-spoo-mom (Jan 31, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It's so hard having to make that choice


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so very sorry to hear your news. He sounded like such a wonderful companion. He was lucky to have you caring for him, you did everything you could. Take care and I hope as the days go by and your shock and grief ease that you can focus on the wonderful times that you had with him. Keeping you in my thoughts.....


Cindi


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this turn of events, I know how devastating it is have such a loss. In time, your wounds will heal and the sorrow will be replaced with the memory of joy.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear- you certainly gave him every chance. Big hugs :hug:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am so sorry, wish there was more I could say. Sending you a hug.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

I knew it would be hard when I lost him but not this hard. I thought I would have him for a few more years. My heart is broken and I can't stop crying. Thanks.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I am so sorry for you loss of your precious boy! They never really leave us and soon you will bee able to smile when you hear his name. We are here for you and offer a shoulder to cry on when ever it is needed!


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. You did everything you could have. Hotspur and you were so lucky to have had each other.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh no! Nora O, I am so very sorry. No matter that you know it was the right thing to do for your beloved Hotspur, this is an awful thing to have happened.

We were all so pleased that things seemed to be on the up for him and for you, which makes it seem doubly cruel. 

Please know that you have many, many friends here who are sending you loving and sympathetic thoughts from around the world.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Dear Nora, you loved Hotspur so much through his life, and he gave you much love. In the end you returned this love with your very courageous decision to help him pass easily and without asking him to carry on so that you'd have him longer. It is so very hard. Many hugs to you.


----------

